# Sugar Kidded!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is our herd Matriarch, Sugar. She is due, if memory serves, July 20th, altho we NEVER see her get bred and she has silent heats...so this is just an estimation based on 'discharge' leading us to believe she was bred.

She is bred to Billy Boy Blue, a repeat breeding. Last year she gave us a gorgeous buckling by BBB, it's a super nice pairing.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

Kate, She looks good. I love that second picture. She looks like "what are you looking at"? I hope you get a couple does this year. :girl: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

she is real pretty...  .....and she is huge... :shocked:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

Oh wow on the size! How does her size compare to last time, are you figuring must be 2 at least this time?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

I'm guessing twins. :girl: :boy:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

Yeah, I'm a picture geek...I've got all the pics haha!

Here she is about 20 days before kidding with a single last year:









Here she is the day before she kidded with twins time before last:









As you can see, she's a stout girl and is also obese anyway, so I just never know what she's going to do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

A single .......wow :shocked:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

:roll: I'm tellin' ya! I was SURE there would be two in there, SURE! I had to pull the darn buckling he was so, so big. I only pray that doesn't happen again - it was one of those 'hands on the kid, feet on the doe's butt' pulls. No fun. This doe is just, well, big bellied. She's given us 2 singles and 2 sets of twins, so she likes to keep us guessing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

she is good at making you guess ...that is for sure... :wink: ..good luck.. on an easy delivery.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

She is a stout girl! And wide so I can imagine the guessing you do with her! Hopefully she gives you two teeny girls this time around....no pulling!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

What a lovely doe! She reminds me of a smaller furrier version of my Cowbell. I love her! Can't wait to see her kid(s).


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

Ligs are finally softening on this doe. I think she just has one in that big belly again, either that or she's hiding two very, very well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*



> I think she just has one in that big belly again, either that or she's hiding two very, very well.


 :thumbup: you never know ...they like to surprise us...and keep us guessing...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

:hair: Wellllllll...I was updating records Sunday, and found a second note in Sugar's file that she might have been in season again and due around 8/15. Her ligs have been soft, udder building this whole time, but we're not there yet.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

I think someone is trying to keep us on our toes-could that be Sugar?!?! That's why it's best to write down every single date possible.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's Kidding Thread*

Sugar also kidded tonight with twin blue eyed does!!

The darker one is Godiva, lighter one is Kit Kat.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome!  Looks like the does decided to get all the kiddings done in one day for you. lol


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are ADORABLE!!! AND blue-eyes to boot!  What more could you ask for! Congrats on the :girl: :girl: :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

WHOO!!! :dance: Twin DOES! Looks like the night got better for you doe wise.  Congrats on two blue-eyed cuties! :stars: :girl: :girl:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW you have been busy with babies, Congratulations. They look like my bucks, some colors and all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Gorgeous........congrats....... :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Woohoo :girl: :girl: :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous....all I can say is...Way to go Sugar ! Finally giving your mama :girl: :girl: :stars: 
*CONGRATULATIONS!!*


----------

